# Wireless Switch/Setting Error Not reading network!!!!



## SteveRush (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings I just arrived at a location with wireless internet and I cannot find the switch to turn on my laptop. I just recently baught this Acer Aspire 5600 laptop. I believe I may of changed some of the settings to turn off the wireless device. I have attempted to undisable and update the drivers. It is no reading any networks in my area. I believe it is something to do with my settings. If anyone has any thoughts or ideas regarding this complication please respond ASAP!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know Acer's switch. Don't even know if it is an actual switch (like Toshiba and HP) or a key combination--Dell uses Fn + F2. If it is a key combination, it's probably Fn plus some key with a "tower antenna" icon.


----------



## SteveRush (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't have any antenna key, as you suggest... but the help box says to turn on the wireless card using the Function key or the switch on the computer, does not specify where the switch is or which function keys.. Sure love to get connected to the net. Thanks for you suggestion though


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check out pages 11 and 12 in ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5600/manual/AS 5600_3680.pdf


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or pages 16 and 17. Is that a wireless switch in front just to the left of the right-side speaker?


----------



## SteveRush (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats a very useful link thanks terry but I've read the majority of the manual and it doesn't state anything that I saw regarding the wireless network setup/switch. I'm pretty sure I accidently turned it off somehow in the settings when i was getting the ethernet working originally. I'll take a second look shortly through the guide but i didn't see it first time through. Thanks again for your time terry take it easy.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Was it accidentally disabled in the BIOS? Did it ever work? Does the Adapter show up in device manager?


----------



## SteveRush (Jun 5, 2007)

I checked in the bios originally but it wasn't disabled that I'm aware of. It worked at one point but during my ethernet issues i messed around with my network but it did read networks originally. It shows in device manager and it works just it isnt reconigizing or picking up any connections in the area. There is 2 networks in the area if I recall. I checked the manual and didn't see any special function keys or on or around the laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Thats a very useful link thanks terry but I've read the majority of the manual and it doesn't state anything that I saw regarding the wireless network setup/switch."

Maybe that manual doesn't apply to your particular laptop, but it clearly talks on pages 11 and 12 about a utility that can be used for turning wireless on or off, and on pages 16 and 17 shows the switches (including wireless), speakers, latches, etc., on the laptop's front.


----------

